# Ergo Lovers: Can I do a forward facing front carry?



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Ds likes to sit forward facing in a front carry and I want to have the option of a back carry as well. I'm thinking of buying an Ergo but haven't seen anyone wearing a fffc. Is it made to do that position as well?

TIA!


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

Nope, the Ergo isn't made for a FFC. I wear my DD on my back in it, though, so she is effectively "Front-facing."

If you want a bit more flexibility in terms of carrying (curled-up newborn carry, hug carry, front-facing, back carry, etc.), I'd recommend a Moby Wrap.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

No on the front carry in the Ergo. But many babies that like to be forward facing are happy with just going on the back, which is also easier on your back.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

No, it's not designed for that. There is a very small window of development and size where it can be used that way, but the short answer is no.

Additionally, there are some concerns as to the safety and developmental appropriateness of forward facing carries, and as such, I have never worn my son facing out. We either did high back carries, hip carries, or front carries facing in.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks ladies! I already have Moby but I was looking for something I can get on and off quicker and use for a back carry (which I just can't master with the Moby).


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
Thanks ladies! I already have Moby but I was looking for something I can get on and off quicker and use for a back carry (which I just can't master with the Moby).









Stretchy wraps shouldn't be used for back carries anyway, so I wouldn't sweat that one for sure.


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

The hip position works well for the kiddos who want to face forward.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SubliminalDarkness* 
Stretchy wraps shouldn't be used for back carries anyway, so I wouldn't sweat that one for sure.

I'm glad you said that! It just hasn't worked for us at all and thought maybe it was just me. I'd love to get a Didymos and do a rucksack carry but that looks hard to do too with a heavy wiggly 10 month old.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ofwait* 
The hip position works well for the kiddos who want to face forward.

I wish I could do hip but I have back problems and have to have the baby centered or it throws my back into spasms. Dh loves the hip carry though!


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
I'm glad you said that! It just hasn't worked for us at all and thought maybe it was just me. I'd love to get a Didymos and do a rucksack carry but that looks hard to do too with a heavy wiggly 10 month old.

I wouldn't say it's hard, but it's something that takes a few tries. You could definitely manage it


----------



## Rowansmama (Feb 17, 2009)

No, it's not designed for front carry. Actually, babies aren't supposed to be carried facing out.

This is a great site for lots of information on carriers (See the section "Important, do not face your baby outward)

http://www.storchenwiege.com/babycarrierresearch.htm


----------

